# Hi all



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Hey hey!

How is everyone doing? It's been a while.. again.

I'm finally settled back in Scotland after a terrible year and a half of moving around and being a door mat. Deffo making the most of being settled again and having the freedom to do.. anything! 
Just got a new flat, doing a few mini-courses. Still on the lookout for work but getting there 
Missing my meeces terribly and I am absolutely dying to get back into the hobby. Soon.. very soon ;]

So who is still around? How are your meecies doing? Who is still up in bonny Scotland and so forth?

Best wishes to everyone
Mads x


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Welcome back Onyx, glad everything has settled down for you xx


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

The onyx Artuntaure here name changed but i'm still here


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome back 
You have to have a few downs in life to appreciate the ups! Hope things go smoothly for you now


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Hai  I am still here!  Are you back in Paisley again?


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

Hello! I'm up in Dundee with lots of cute meeces and many more in the future whenever you're ready again


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Thanks all, great see some old faces =D

Yep I am back in Paisley. Got keys to my new flat yesterday. Painting starts today, official move in next week. I'm allowed small furry things, so who wants to bet I have some kind of mousie friend by next weekend? Lol x


----------

